# Traditions or Thompson



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been looking at a couple of ml's. The Traditions Vortex and the Thompson Triumph.
Does anyone have experience with either of these guns?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have not handled either gun. It sounds like you have done some research and are looking for something to help tip the balance. I’ll throw a thought out. Traditions makes their guns in Spain. Thompson Centers are made in the USA. Once upon a time Traditions parts (all metric) were hard to find but I think they have fixed that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't shot either model you mention, but I do have both a Traditions and a T/C. I honestly like them both. I think you get a lot more features for your money with the Traditions. Correct me if I'm wrong but for about the same price as the black/blued Triumph I think you can get a Vortek with stainless steel and their CeraKote weather-proofed barrel. 

Muzzleloaders can be tough to keep clean. They rust if you even look at them wrong. I think the Traditions is the better buy between the two choices, but if you don't care about price you can get the T/C with the same features for another couple of hundred bucks. It's the gun with the better overall reputation, in my opinion.

You won't go wrong either way you go. Like I said, I have both brands and I like them both.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Imho go with the Thompson. You may pay a little more but the quality is worth every penny.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've always been a Thompson fan... their warranty is worth every penny you might save going with another brand. Anything breaks, you send it to them, they send it back fixed... no questions asked.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 on on the warranty and customer service!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought a Triumph last year and I love it! Shoots very well and very accurate. The breech plug is easy to remove, as well as easy to clean.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I shoot TC omega. its been great.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I pulled the trigger on the Triumph. I'm excited to see what it can do.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

get a knight and you will never look back!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TC!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a Knight and have not been able to match the accuracy yet with my TC Prohunter. However, I will take the quick release breach plug on a break action gun over the bolt action 10mm breach plug of my old Knight any day . I say TC, never been a fan of Traditions.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

elk_horn said:


> get a knight and you will never look back!


Not necessarily...I had to replace two knight rifles (Revolutions) before I finally upgraded to the Knight Disc Extreme. The Knight customer service was great, but it is still a pain in the butt to clean. Thus, I'm looking at getting a "T/C Pro Hunter FX .50 Caliber" or a "Traditions Pursuit Ultra Light XLT" 
Decision, decisions...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> elk_horn said:
> 
> 
> > get a knight and you will never look back!
> ...


If you reread your post the decision should be quite simple...I have heard of tons of problems with CVA and knight and I don't recall ever having heard of a problem with T/C; I'm sure that there are, but play the odds and go with the TC, they done fooled you twice already, who is the fool on the third time? :mrgreen:


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> HuntingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > elk_horn said:
> ...


The only issue I'm aware of with any of the Knights was with the Revolution. This was after Tony left the company and the owners at the time didn't stick with what they were good at. They have been very good at taking care of the recalls though. I'm very impressed with the current ownership of Knight and they are dedicated to returning Knight to it's roots. They even released a new rifle this year. I would still seriously consider a Knight and I believe they will be a force to be reckoned with again in the near future.


----------

